# there poppin



## dredger2014lam

Just came out of the woods in central Minnesota and found hundreds of them under one tree but all my other spots were too dry


----------



## woodman

Sounds great, any pickable? And were they black or grey. Will be checking Washington Co. this weekend. Oaks or elms?


----------



## youngsteven

Got any pics? Just sayin'...


----------



## growfindexplore

No pics.


----------



## dredger2014lam

Yah they were all pickers I left a lot more then I picked still trying to figure out how to put picking on here.


----------



## growfindexplore

Right.


----------



## growfindexplore

Put them on imgur.com and post link, probably easiest than trying to host it here directly.


----------



## buckthornman

Hey dredge what county you in?


----------



## buckthornman

Stearns ,sherburn,morrison?


----------



## buckthornman

Dredge blks or greys?


----------



## mzter shroom

DONT FALL FOR IT BUCKTHORNMAN.We are all excited been wathing the progression of the old woods. No morels yet here in northern Anoka county.


----------



## tickcollector

Have confidence in your ability veterans. Start looking when and where YOU think YOU should Nature is happening all around us everyday, and nothing we do or read will change where we can look and when. It's right around the corner, so be calm and cool about it. Fill your MESH bags until the seems bust open and spread those magic spores all over the woods! There is enough for everyone, so lets all try to stay ethical about it. Ask permission to look, tread lightly, share you bounty (not your spots), clean the woods as you go, and all that good stuff that makes earth better. Be well!


----------



## youngsteven

Well said.


----------



## morelman82

Trolls... Awesome. :lol:


----------



## dredger2014lam

I'm going to take a picture with today's st Paul Pioneer press next to it


----------



## buckthornman

Can't wait to see them!


----------



## shroomster

Still waiting on that pic of hundreds with a pioneer press! I think I smell something oh yea bs


----------



## tickcollector

He needs to get a newspaper and drive to central Iowa to get those pictures.


----------



## hmfcmjj

What town are you picking in, I"m new to this forum so just trying to get the flavor of how this info works. From what i think i have figured out is that by the end of next week for Crosby/Ironton area, this is going to be my first time picking.


----------

